# Chicken could have been killed!



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok have new problem. We have a goat who was in love with one of our chickens. It was so cute. They slept together and ate together. But for so e reason Gandalf decided the chicken was a toy. He got her cornered and started ramming her and then tossing her in the air with his horns! I ran like he'll out to her and broke it up. Other than some wear on the chicken she is fine just traumatized. But then Gandalf started chasing around the other chickens. I really don't think he is actually meaning to hurt them, I think he is just playing way too rough with the chickens. He could have killed her. Does any one have any thoughts.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i would seperate them, not worth taking the chance.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Could he be at sexuall maturity? Like it rutt? Just wondering.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with Rob ... seperate them. While I have never had a problem like this with either my goats/sheep, If I could I would seperate them.

My goats nor sheep never pay no mind to the chickens... So this is a new problem for me.

(sorry) I'm no help...


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah I separated them. Gandalf is about two years old and we just had him neutered about four days ago. It was a really drastic change change because he liked the chickens and they liked him. They used to lay down together and eat together and all of a sudden something changed today.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

It could be hormonal changes he is going through if he has just been neutered. Just like a woman going through menopause. No offense ladies. He could be mad too because you took away his manhood. If it had been done earlier in life when had first reached sexual maturity the loss of hormones would not effect him so much.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Wasn't he the other day trying to mate with them? Sorry if it wasn't you, but I read a post where there goat was getting frisky with the chickens


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Drive a stake in the ground to where he can't get to the chickens but if the chickens aren't afraid this will have no effect lol but he should learn or just separate them


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I didn't have him when he was younger. I rescued him about a month ago so it could be hormones. And yes, the same goat and chicken were an item before he was fixed. I did get a chain for him since he chewed through the rope. Dan, I should have seen that one! Anyway, the chickens are staying away from him. I still don't really believe his intention was to do harm. He was doing too chickens what he does to his soccer balls. My chickens aren't skittish either, we handle them every day. I can sit in the yard a in a couple of minutes I will have a chicken in my lap. But also Gandalf gets excited when I come out to visit and he has to come and snuggle but he doesn't lie to share snuggle time with any one. But I have noticed a slight change to his personality since he was fixed last week.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I've always said that chickens are Mother Nature's wind up play toys! If they don't want to play with them they want to eat them!!


----------

